# Gothic wars series



## Romanov77 (Jan 27, 2013)

I was wondering what is your opinion on these books by Gordon Rennie.

I just finished Execution Hour, and I have to say, it's one of the best wh4k novels I have ever read.
It's pure gold if you are a Navy junkie like me. Also, it has some moments of pure fun :biggrin:

I was wondering...where do the 2 short stories (es: Incident at Strannivar) go, book order-wise?


----------



## Paceyjg (May 12, 2011)

I'm not sure about the short stories but those books are fantastic and among my favourites as well.

Shadow Point is even better then Execution Hour.


----------



## Khyzer (Dec 22, 2012)

Sorry I have not read the short stories as well  but the next book is just as fun and intense as the first. Unfortunately the two books are set during a much bigger set piece, so they only go into a few key battles that the characters were actually present for, and leaves gaping holes in the overall plot story that you will have to figure out from reading other source material. 

So if you excuse the lack of the meta story wrapping up, and just go into it expecting an insight into the lives of the imperial navy, these two books do not disappoint at any turn.


----------



## Roninman (Jul 23, 2010)

Really great books, especially first part. There isnt another book which comes close to showing true naval warfare set in 40k. He is also great writer, shame that he didnt write more. This book should be on every 40k fans bookshelf.


----------



## Sequere_me_in_Tenebras (Nov 11, 2012)

There should be more naval stories... in my humble opinion.


----------



## Romanov77 (Jan 27, 2013)

Reading Shadow Point now. 

Still awesome.


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Execution Hour is tye better. His Characterisation is brilliant without falling for the stereotypes/common trope pit falls (Maxim, Ulanti, Nyder, the Cultists, etc).

He carries it over even in Zavant, his Fantasy books.


----------



## Brother Lucian (Apr 22, 2011)

Execution Hour is the clear winner of the two. And it felt like there was meant to be a third book in the series.


----------



## Romanov77 (Jan 27, 2013)

Finished. 

The ending is great. 


:::::spoilers:::::

The Gethsemane battle was short but awesome. Also, eldar fighter pilots being owned by navy men was a joy to read. 
Shame for the Commissar, I felt he and Maxim could have become buddies at the end. 

I am going for the short stories now.


----------



## aaronspuler (Mar 10, 2010)

Yes, it does feel like there should be a 3rd. I'd love to see one.


----------



## Romanov77 (Jan 27, 2013)

In case you were wondering, the 2 short stories are way too short and feel rushed. Safely skippable.


----------

